# Amount of driveways w/ tacoma



## josolar (Feb 18, 2004)

How many driveways do you guys plow w/ toyota's?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

josolar said:


> How many driveways do you guys plow w/ toyota's?


I have been plowing for 3 years with a 96 Toy 4Runner. I only do residential. It has really worked well for me. I try to have 20 customers each winter.....

I just had the vehicle serviced and had all the fluids changed. Tranmission fluid was as clean as can be. The truck 97000 miles on it. I use a 6'8" Snoway.

Derek


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

The last few years I have plowed with a '95 Toyota pick-up (not Tacoma) I have about 25 residendiatl customers. Question: I want to move my 6'-9" MM1 from the '95 to my 1996 Tacoma - anybody have this set-up? What would be required for swap, just the frame mount? Thanks, Jim


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

Just in case you didnt see the reply from the other thread you asked this in......yes all you should need is the push plates. (part #7158)

The wiring harness is the same so no need to buy another.


----------

